# حساسية الأنف



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2013)

التهاب الأنْفِ الأرْجِي حساسية الانف أو آرجية الأنف مرض غير معدي تحدث بسبب رد فعل الجسم اتجاه بعض المواد فيؤدي الى تورم الغشاء المخاطي المبطن للانف , فتضيق الممرات التنفسية و يصعب دخول الهواء الى الرئتين و بالتالي فإن صعوبة التنفس و عدم القدرة على التنفس الطبيعي من العلامات الرئيسية لحساسية الانف . ​







1- الوراثة:
الوراثة هي العامل الواضح و من الأسباب الرئيسية للتأثر بالحساسية، حيث تتضاعف نسبة الإصابة بالحساسية إذا كان أحد الأباء مصاب بأحد أمراض الحساسية و تصبح النسبة أربعة أضعاف إذا كان كلا الأبوين مصابين بأحد الأمراض التحسسية، ولكن ليس بالضرورة أن تكون الوراثة لنفس المرض و بنفس الشدة.​ 
2- العامل البيئي :
- تحدث الحساسية نتيجة التعرض لحبوب اللقاح وقت ازهار الاشجار و استنشاق بعض المواد الكيماوية او تطاير الاصواف ، شعر الحيوانات ، العث ، ريش الطيور او ملامسة بعض انواع الطعام او تناولها و اكلها و غبار المنزل . 
*الأعراض والعلامات *​ 
1- احتقان الأنف 
2- زيادة إفراز المخاط من الإنف 
3- قد يترافق مع الصداع 
4- عيون دامعة 
5- حكة في الأنف
6- العطاس
7- حكة الأذن و الحنجرة
8- حكة و احمرار العيون ​ 
*العلاج *​ 
افضل علاج هو تجنب العامل المسبب للحساسية مثل الغبار, حبوب اللقاح ​ 
*العقاقير *​ 
- مضادات الهيستامين : 
استخدمت مضادات الهيستامين منذ القدم لعلاج أعراض الحساسية ، و متوافرة على شكل أقراص ، بخاخ الأنف أو قطرة للعين .
بعض مضادات الهيستامين تشمل:
فيكسوفينادين (Fexofenadine)، ديفينهيدرامين (Diphenhydramine)، لوراتادين (Loratadine)، كلورفينيرامين (Chlorpheniramine)، سيتيريزين (Cetirizine)،ديسلورتادين (Desloratadine)، ليفوسيترازين (Levocetirizine)، أزيلستين (Azelastine) (و هو قطرة للأنف).​ 
- مضادات الإحتقان:
تستخدم مضادات الإحتقان لتخفيف من أعراض الحساسية كإحتقان الأنف و تستخدم بالتزامن مع مضادات الهيستامين .
بعض مضادات الإحتقان مثل: سودوإفيدرين (Pseudoephedrine)، نافازولين (Naphazoline)، أوكسيميتازولين (oxy****zoline)، فينيليفرين (Phenylephrine).​ 
- الستيرويدات :
الستيرويدات، والمعروف طبيا باسم الكورتيكوستيرويدات ( الستيرويدات القشرية) و بين عامة الناس بالكورتيزون، تخفف الإلتهاب المرتبط بالحساسية، و تخفف من أعراض الحساسية مثل العطس، الحكة وسيلان الأنف بسبب الحساسية الموسمية أو على مدار السنة وتستخدم خاصة في حالات الحساسية الشديدة التي لا تنفع معها العلاجات الأخرى. تستخدم الستيرويدات لعدد من أمراض الحساسية مثل الربو أو حساسية الجلد.
تتوفر الستيرويدات بشكل بخاخ أنف ، قطرة العين أو أقراص أو حقن .
يوجد العديد من مشتقات الستيريدات ،بعض الستيرويدات: بيكلوميثازون (Beclomethasone)، بوديزونيد (Budesonide)، فلوتيكازون (Fluticasone)، ديكساميثازون (Dexamethasone)، هيدروكورتيزون (Hydrocortisone)، بريدنيزون (Prednisone). ​ 
*الوقايه*​ 
- محاولة تجنب ما يسبب أو يثير أعراض الحساسية كالغبار ، الطلع و عدم تربية الحيوانات الأليفة في المنزل إذا كان أحد الأفراد يعاني من الحساسية.
- محاولة ارتداء الكمامة الطبية على الأنف و الفم ، في فصل الربيع أثناء الخروج من المنزل.
- عدم فتح الشبابيك لتخفيف من دخول حبوب الطلع ، و تهوية المنزل عندما تكون كمية حبوب اللقاح هي الأدنى، في منتصف الصباح وفي وقت مبكر من المساء.
- الإستحمام دائما عند العودة للمنزل .
- محاولة البقاء في الأماكن المغلقة قدر الإمكان و تجنب الخروج ، للتخفيف من التعرض لحبوب الطلع.
- استخدام المحلول الملحي في الإستنشاق يخفف من الأعراض البسيطة.
- ممارسة التمارين الرياضية ، فالتمارين الرياضية على حد سواء تساعدك على التخلص من الإجهاد، ويكون لها تأثير إيجابي من تلقاء نفسها حيث تقلل شدة الحمى.
عند ممارسة الرياضة في الهواء الطلق، تأكد انك تفعل ذلك عندما يكون عدد حبوب اللقاح منخفضة، في الصباح الباكر أو في وقت متأخر في المساء ​ 


http://www.altibbi.com/definition%%​​


----------

